# Battlefield 3 Sound Einstellungen



## TheGamerzZ (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Ich besitze die Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro und die Xonar DX. Hab natürlich Dolby Headphone an und noch den Audiokanal auf 8 Channel gestellt. GX, also EAX, hab ich auch an.  
Was muss ich in den Battlefield 3 Einstellungen auswählen, was wäre am besten in kombination mit den vorhin genannten sachen?? 
Es gibt nähmlich diese zur Auswahl:
- Kopfhörer
- Kriegsbänder
- TV
- Hi-Fi
- Heimkino
Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen den Sachen und den Erweiterten Stereo-Modus kann oder sollte ich doch Deaktiviert haben, da ich ja Dolby Headphone an habe.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (18. Juni 2012)

-GX aus
-Dolby Headphone aus
-Kopfhörer
-erweiterter Stereo Modus an (der ist für die Ortung)

Das sind meine Einstellungen. Also GX auf jeden Fall aus, und Kopfhörer an. Ob DH oder die Simulation von BF3 musst du selber rausfinden, ich finde die Simulation von BF3 besser.


----------



## Andregee (19. Juni 2012)

heimkino ein, sonst gibt das spiel nur ein stereosignal aus. dolby headphone ein, (der erweiterte stereomodus ist schlechter als DH, hat aber den gleichen Ansatz, da müßte man auf Kopfhörerstellen)
unter wiedergabegeräte die soka in 7.1 konfigurieren und unter eigene dokumente\battlefield3\settings die prof_save-profile datei mit dem editor öffnen und das in der ersten zeile SoundSystemSize 20  auf 71 ändern damit das spiel 7.1 an die soka ausgibt.

Das ist alles und viel besser als der erweiterte stereomodus


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Juni 2012)

Naja, Geschmackssache 

Ich finde den erweiterten Stereomodus um Welten besser als DH.


----------



## TheGamerzZ (19. Juni 2012)

Andregee schrieb:
			
		

> heimkino ein, sonst gibt das spiel nur ein stereosignal aus. dolby headphone ein, (der erweiterte stereomodus ist schlechter als DH, hat aber den gleichen Ansatz, da müßte man auf Kopfhörerstellen)
> unter wiedergabegeräte die soka in 7.1 konfigurieren und unter eigene dokumente\battlefield3\settings die prof_save-profile datei mit dem editor öffnen und das in der ersten zeile SoundSystemSize 20  auf 71 ändern damit das spiel 7.1 an die soka ausgibt.
> 
> Das ist alles und viel besser als der erweiterte stereomodus



Danke 
Weißt du zufällig auch, wie ich den Sound in MW3 am besten einstelle??  Muss ich da auch irgendwo was ändern oder sonst was?? Hab den Sound da auf "Windows Standart"


----------



## Spieler22 (19. Juni 2012)

Erweiterter Stereomodus ist der letzte müll 
Der killt bei mir die Ortung nach hinten komplett, keinerlei Schritte sind mehr zu hören  Schüsse und so weiter kann man gut orten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (19. Juni 2012)

Bei mir das Gleiche mit DH ^^


----------



## Spieler22 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich spiel auch ohne DH 
Ingame Kriegsbänder
Xonar 8 Channel ausgabe auf Kopfhörer,
dass klingt für mich ganz ok. Die Ortung von Schritten nach hinten ist aber bei keiner Einstellung optimal. Habe mal mehrere Stunden ALLE einstellungen durchprobiert die meine Xonar und das spiel hergeben


----------



## Andregee (20. Juni 2012)

ich nutze zwar nicht dolby headphone sondern cmss 3d aber ich kann mit geschlossenen augen alles perfekt orten. wenn ein panzer z.b in der nähe steht und ich schließe die augen, dann kann ich mich genauso hindrehen wie ich denke wo der panzer steht und das klappt auf den punkt genau auch nach hinten oder zur seite. 
der erweiterte stereomodus funktioniert auch ein wenig, aber die kanalübergänge sind total abgehackt, da entstehen irgendwie löcher, gerade hinten. das ist sehr unausgegohren.
mw3 habe ich leider nicht, da kenne ich mich nicht mit aus.


----------

